# Looking into Gitzo GT3542XLS tripod



## niels123 (Nov 21, 2016)

I am looking into getting an additional tripod. Reason: my current Gitzo only reaches about 150 cm, which is often not enough for portraits or landscape photography. A Dutch store has a 15% discount on all Gitzo tripods until Wednesday and the only Gitzo tripod they have for sale which can be >170 cm is the GT3542XLS (from 629 for 534 euros).

Alternatives are:
-wait for the new Gitzo series5 tripods. I heard Gitzo just released, or is about to release a completely new lineup of tripods
-get the Manfrotto MT057C4 (from 589 for 471 euros) instead
-get the Sirui R-5214XL Reporter (from 999 for 699) instead

The Sirui is considerably more expensive than the Gitzo, but offers 6 years of warranty and I hear a lot of good stuff about Sirui. Nevertheless, I find it hard to believe that a tripod can be so much more expensive than an genuine Gitzo. There's no rush, I don't need to get one know, but I'd like to upgrade in the (near) future whenever I get a good deal. What would Canonrumors members choose? I expect to get a tripod which lasts at least 10 - 20 years when used with care  Also, I am wary of the 'clips' of Manfrotto, or are they as durable as Gitzo's screw system for their legs?

The new model (Gitzo GT3543XLS) can be obtained for about 850 euros and has a new design where the fit consist of tible 50mm rubber surfaces for increased stability (according to Gitzo). Would this be worth the extra price compared to the older Gitzo GT3542XLS?

Thanks!
Niels


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 21, 2016)

Is your existing Gitzo a Systematic? If so have you considered adding a center column? Not the perfect solution but I have one for my 3 Series and it works very well. This takes my GT3530LS from 148cm to 182cm. It is the older G1318 designed for the old non ALR tripods but fits mine perfectly. There is a newer model available.

Regarding your alternatives. I find the 5 series Gitzos are great tripods but a bit bulky and heavy for my needs even with the longest lenses available. Having said that they do inspire confidence!

I do like (and have some) Sirui products but I feel that their top of the range tripods are simply too expensive at current prices. Their R series are nearly as good as Gitzo equivalents IMO, so they must be significantly cheaper to compete.

I couldn't advise you on the merits of the 3542 vs 3543 as personally I prefer the older 3541! Slimmer, lighter, cheaper and fully up to any reasonable or fairly unreasonable job! I don't need as much height as you so I use the shorter GT3530LS which I prefer to the newer models and is more than enough for my Canon 800mm - why spend or carry more? The GT3541 is VERY nearly as rigid at full height and about the same at the same height, though you would have to look on the used market these days.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 21, 2016)

I had the Gitzo GT3542XLS, prior to getting my current RRS. It is a very well made tripod and I would highly recommend it. The tip from johnf3f is a good one though. For landscape and portraits you will not run into problems with a center column. I have one for my RRS, because it makes quick hight adjustments a lot easier. I do not use it with my long whites though.


----------



## niels123 (Nov 21, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> Is your existing Gitzo a Systematic? If so have you considered adding a center column? Not the perfect solution but I have one for my 3 Series and it works very well. This takes my GT3530LS from 148cm to 182cm. It is the older G1318 designed for the old non ALR tripods but fits mine perfectly. There is a newer model available.
> 
> Regarding your alternatives. I find the 5 series Gitzos are great tripods but a bit bulky and heavy for my needs even with the longest lenses available. Having said that they do inspire confidence!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply and the suggestions ;D The longest focal length I'd probably ever use is 200mm, *maybe* a 300mm, but I don't own one and changes of purchasing one are very very small.

Currently, I have the Gitzo G1415 mk2, which goes only to 46.5" (118 cm). Not a lot, even if you add a center column. (See: G1415)

One other thing: although I have this Gitzo macro tripod, I'd still find it very nice to have no center column, because you can get much lower to the ground then.


----------



## niels123 (Nov 21, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I had the Gitzo GT3542XLS, prior to getting my current RRS. It is a very well made tripod and I would highly recommend it. The tip from johnf3f is a good one though. For landscape and portraits you will not run into problems with a center column. I have one for my RRS, because it makes quick hight adjustments a lot easier. I do not use it with my long whites though.



If I may ask, what is the reason for switching from Gitzo to RRS?


----------



## Eldar (Nov 21, 2016)

niels123 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I had the Gitzo GT3542XLS, prior to getting my current RRS. It is a very well made tripod and I would highly recommend it. The tip from johnf3f is a good one though. For landscape and portraits you will not run into problems with a center column. I have one for my RRS, because it makes quick hight adjustments a lot easier. I do not use it with my long whites though.
> ...


My son needed a tripod, so he got the Gitzo. It's a Mercedes or BMW type problem. Both are very good.


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 22, 2016)

I had an older 3 series Gitzo for 4x5" and a smaller CF travel Gitzo. I am not impressed with durability of Gitzo pods. The mottled grey "paint" has been flaking off on both, and on several CF columns the base plate detached, so that I had to epoxy them back in. Getting parts for it is also next to impossible in the US.

For those reasons, I also got a RRS TVC 34L. VERY happy with it. I also notice that the Gitzo legs are very tightly sealed, so that extending the legs is made difficult because of the relative vacuum within the legs that takes several seconds to equilibrate. The RRS has none of those issues. RRS is not cheap, but they are extremely well made. 

I also got their BH55 ball head to replace an Arca B1. The rather low height of it is a great benefit for low level work. Re strength, you could easily go one series lighter (2x series) and be fine with 2-300 mm. I like beefy tripods, so rather go one heavier. The 34L can easily take a 300/2.8 with extender ++ and also works fine with my Arca 4x5" from 72 mm to 720 mm.

The big Gitzo now serves out its time as a light stand.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 22, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> I had an older 3 series Gitzo for 4x5" and a smaller CF travel Gitzo. I am not impressed with durability of Gitzo pods. The mottled grey "paint" has been flaking off on both, and on several CF columns the base plate detached, so that I had to epoxy them back in. Getting parts for it is also next to impossible in the US.
> 
> For those reasons, I also got a RRS TVC 34L. VERY happy with it. I also notice that the Gitzo legs are very tightly sealed, so that extending the legs is made difficult because of the relative vacuum within the legs that takes several seconds to equilibrate. The RRS has none of those issues. RRS is not cheap, but they are extremely well made.
> 
> ...


I am also very happy with the RRS TVC34L and if I had to choose between it and the Gitzo, I would clearly go with the RRS. However, I (or my son) never had the problems Zeidora described and I could have lived happily with the Gitzo.

One issue I have had with RRS (in general) is the need for tools. They use several size screws, both umbraco and tork and you need to bring a tool set to be prepared. On several occasions the legs on the RRS has come loose and if you don´t bring the tools, you´re stuck. Minor thing, but it´s been irritating a couple of times. The Gitzo use a standard screw (umbraco) or you don´t need extra tools at all. You can also change the base plate without tools (handy if you get the center column and want to remove it in the field).


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 22, 2016)

Personally, I've never been fond of Gitzos.
Every time I've used one or played with one in a shop, they always manage to fall apart.
I use my 2 tripods all the time ( I use and abuse them professionally ) and I've found the Benro C/F tripods are beautifully made and very tough. Not only that, but they're reasonably priced too.

Re heads, I use an Acratech ballhead and a Manfrotto geared head (fantastic, but oh so heavy).


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 22, 2016)

niels123 said:


> Thanks for the reply and the suggestions ;D The longest focal length I'd probably ever use is 200mm, *maybe* a 300mm, but I don't own one and changes of purchasing one are very very small.
> 
> Currently, I have the Gitzo G1415 mk2, which goes only to 46.5" (118 cm). Not a lot, even if you add a center column. (See: G1415)
> 
> One other thing: although I have this Gitzo macro tripod, I'd still find it very nice to have no center column, because you can get much lower to the ground then.



I think that a couple of posters are putting up statements about Gitzo tripods that, given the age of your G1415) you know not to be true! My oldest Gitzo is only 9 years old so I haven't had time to have the paint fall off or it fall apart. I hope that I live long enough for that to happen!
As regards RRS tripods? They are a no go in Europe - they are simply too expensive and spares are hard to get. I bought my complete Gitzo family (GT3530LS, GT2531, GT3320BS, G1550T, GM2541 mono pod, G1318 column and a couple of 3 series top plates) for somewhat less than a single RRS 3 series tripod at UK prices! RRS make great tripods but they are silly money over here!

Back on topic! I can see why a center column would not fill your needs with the 1415. If you didn't need so much height I would looks at a 2 series Gitzo given the lenses you want to use but for a bit more height quite a bit of extra rigidity is needed so a 3 series is better here. 

Your suggestions of the 3543 XLS or 3542 XLS look spot on to me, I prefer the 3541 but then I am a bit odd! You could also consider a Mountaineer model? I like the look of this one:

http://www.gitzo.co.uk/product/71837.1078805.0.0.0/GT3542L/_/Mountaineer_Tripod_Series_3_Carbon_4_sections_Long


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 22, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > I had an older 3 series Gitzo for 4x5" and a smaller CF travel Gitzo. I am not impressed with durability of Gitzo pods. The mottled grey "paint" has been flaking off on both, and on several CF columns the base plate detached, so that I had to epoxy them back in. Getting parts for it is also next to impossible in the US.
> ...



Hi Eldar!

If the OP lived in the US I would have pointed them at RRS - very nice tripods! However the OP quoted prices in Euros and RRS tripods are silly money over here and the backup is slow - just like Gitzo in the US! Here Gitzo parts (for long out of date models) are freely available within a few days. They are not cheap but old models are still supported.

A while back a local photographer bought a 3 series RRS mountaineer type tripod and very nice it was too! However it cost more than my 4 Gitzo tripods (one second hand) + mono pod + a few accessories all bought from a high street store. If RRS had local support and sensible pricing they would sell a lot more over here!


----------



## crazydogrun (Nov 22, 2016)

That should be a great tripod. My only complaint with the Gitzo tripods is that they have been terrible with customer service, at least here in the US. Service might be better in Europe. Example: I bought one of my two Gitzos, and it arrived brand new but with a damaged o-ring on the center column. I sent an email asking if they could send me another. They said, no, that would require sending the entire tripod to Italy. That's a silly solution for an o-ring, so I bought one myself at the hardware store, but it didn't give me a good feeling about how they might stand behind their (expensive) product.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 23, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Zeidora said:
> ...


Yes, RRS are very expensive, with shipping and VAT added. I bought the majority of my RRS stuff in the US. However, I have also ordered things to be delivered to Norway and their service has been great every time. I have ordered on a Tuesday and picked it up on Friday same week. I have never tried their repair service, because nothing ever breaks.


----------



## niels123 (Nov 23, 2016)

Eldar said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



I ordered a new Gitzo GT3542XL yesterday for about 500 euros, which is a good deal I think  Given that price, the difference between an RRS of the same height (which costs ca. $1500) is just too big to justify, even if the Gitzo only lasts 4 or 5 years. It should be a solid and good tripod and we'll see how I like it, how long it lasts and what will happen in (hopefully many many years) when it breaks.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 23, 2016)

At that price it's an easy decision. The Gitzo will serve you well for many years!


----------



## niels123 (Nov 23, 2016)

Eldar said:


> At that price it's an easy decision. The Gitzo will serve you well for many years!



I'm not sure what will happen to the older Gitzo, but with the new Gitzo, I'll have two Gitzo's that are both used frequently: the new one and a Gitzo GT2531EX-A macro. I have only one RRS BH-55 and wonder if it could give extra wear if you move the head from one tripod to the other one multiple times a week? 

I have a BH-30 as well, and it has the smaller B2-mAS clamp and it doesn't really accept my novoflex L-plate, which is just a hair too small to be tightened in the clamp. Same is true for the blue novoflex plates which fit only in one direction, although they look perfectly symmetrical. What options for an L-plate and square plates which fit in all the RRS clamps? The original RRS plates and L-plate are pretty expensive and I find it hard to believe that it does make a real difference with (just) a plate, or am I wrong?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2016)

niels123 said:


> I have a BH-30 as well, and it has the smaller B2-mAS clamp and it doesn't really accept my novoflex L-plate, which is just a hair too small to be tightened in the clamp. Same is true for the blue novoflex plates which fit only in one direction, although they look perfectly symmetrical. What options for an L-plate and square plates which fit in all the RRS clamps? The original RRS plates and L-plate are pretty expensive and I find it hard to believe that it does make a real difference with (just) a plate, or am I wrong?



Novoflex plates aren't quite Arca-Swiss standard. Plates from RRS, Wimberley, Kirk, and many 'off-brands' e.g. Sunwayfoto will work fine in RRS lever clamps.


----------



## niels123 (Nov 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> niels123 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a BH-30 as well, and it has the smaller B2-mAS clamp and it doesn't really accept my novoflex L-plate, which is just a hair too small to be tightened in the clamp. Same is true for the blue novoflex plates which fit only in one direction, although they look perfectly symmetrical. What options for an L-plate and square plates which fit in all the RRS clamps? The original RRS plates and L-plate are pretty expensive and I find it hard to believe that it does make a real difference with (just) a plate, or am I wrong?
> ...



I noticed. Is there any relevant differen in quality between these brands?

I noticed that there are long spikes available (Gitzo G1220.129LB3) for this tripod. Any idea how much they improve stability on soft terain such as in a forest?


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 23, 2016)

niels123 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > niels123 said:
> ...



For camera L-plates, I've used just the RRS as not many off brands are offering them at all. For a simple straight plate on a lens collar or a macro-focusing stage, I've used mainly generic and they work fine. RRS claims that their quick release clamp only works properly with their own plates; that even applies to LF ArcaSwiss ArcaSwiss profiles, which I happen to use on 4x5"! Apparently that is grossly overstated, but may be put in by RRS to account for non-standard Novoflex etc. I still use the screw clamp and not the quick lever clamps. 

Never used spikes, but in very soft forest I've pushed legs into the ground by a few inches.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2016)

niels123 said:


> I noticed. Is there any relevant differen in quality between these brands?
> 
> I noticed that there are long spikes available (Gitzo G1220.129LB3) for this tripod. Any idea how much they improve stability on soft terain such as in a forest?



I've never used the 'off-brands' but I have used plates from Wimberley, RRS and Kirk and all are of similar, excellent quality. The only differences I've seen are design choices. For example, the RRS L-bracket for the 1D X is modular (upright can be removed when not needed, tool to do so is stored in the base plate), whereas the corresponding Kirk L-bracket is the traditional design. For lens plates, the RRS L84 (common plate for many telezoom lenses) is ~6 mm (1/4") shorter than the corresponding Wimberley P-20. I suppose another difference is that RRS, and to a lesser extent Kirk, have dedicated lens plates, e.g. one specifically for the 100L Macro IS, where the plate is machined to match the rear curve of the foot on the (optional) tripod collar, vs. Wimberley which just recomemnds the P-20 plate that has the anti-twist nubs at a 90° angle.

I have a set of foot spikes for my RRS TVC-33, it does help with forest floor debris or loose/gravely soil but really only when the slope is somewhat steep.


----------



## candyman (Nov 23, 2016)

niels123 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > niels123 said:
> ...




Hello Niels
I use a RRS BH55 ballhead in combination with a sunwayfoto L-plate for the 6D. I also mount a sunwayfoto dovetail AM-02 to connect my sunwayfoto indexing rotator DDP-64.
http://www.sunwayfoto.com/e_goodsDetail.aspx?gId=1232 
I use them extensively on and off the RRS BH-55. Sunwayfoto material is very good. Highly recommended. It comes at a lower price than RRS.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 23, 2016)

I have the short spikes on two of my Gitzos. I find them very handy when using my tripods in riverbeds (photographing waterfalls). They can be good on soft ground too - it is really just a case of trying them on site and going with whichever works best.

I don't like the long spikes as they require you to completely remove the rubber feet and then fit the long spikes, with the short spikes you just pull off the rubber tips. I believe the 3542 comes with the short spikes with rubber tips as standard, I don't think the 3543 does - personally I don't like the look of those 50mm feet, but I haven't used them.


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 25, 2016)

Btw. Gitzo UK has clearance with 50% off some Systematic GTxxx2S models:
http://www.gitzo.co.uk/news+%26+events/promotions/50%25+OFF+all+Clearance+products/279837092

So if you don't need the latest GTxxx3S model you can get a very good deal.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ladislav said:


> Btw. Gitzo UK has clearance with 50% off some Systematic GTxxx2S models:
> http://www.gitzo.co.uk/news+%26+events/promotions/50%25+OFF+all+Clearance+products/279837092
> 
> So if you don't need the latest GTxxx3S model you can get a very good deal.



You just cost me money! These prices are silly - so I bought one!

Free postage as well


----------

